# Thinking about starting judo in a few months



## SuperFLY (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi all,

Basically, I'll be grading for my Karate shodan in around 6 weeks and also do aikido. i am a 6th kyu in aikido and just do it once a week with a friend (for a bit over a year now).

if im honest, im lacking in motivation for aikido. i liked learning how to ukemi, core movements and the throws.. they've helped my karate bunkai definitely but i think id like something a little more 'hands on' as it were.

im finding it hard to describe what i feel aikido is lacking for me but all i can say is im very interested to try judo as a lot, if not all of the takedowns we do in karate stem from judo and im interested to learn the more 'pure' forms.

there is a school pretty local thats apparently 'the best in the uk' so once my shodan grading is out of the way i think i might pop down and see what its all about 

hopefully my previous knowledge in both arts should help give me a bit of a kick start if i do decide to pursue it

just thought id post up, say hi and im sure i'll be back with some questions if and when i decide to continue with it


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2012)

SuperFLY said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Basically, I'll be grading for my Karate shodan in around 6 weeks and also do aikido. i am a 6th kyu in aikido and just do it once a week with a friend (for a bit over a year now).
> 
> ...


Do it.  You won't regret it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 11, 2012)

If you have the right teacher, judo is a lot of fun.


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2012)

Of course, BJJ is more fun.


----------



## Manny (Sep 12, 2012)

Go ahead and try Ju-Do, there is a chance you will like it alot. I did very little judo as a boy back in the 70's, in those years Ju-Do was the king of the hill in my city, in fact it was called in that time Defensa Personal (Self Defense) and even Karate did exist in my city we had more Ju-Do Dojos (two or three if I recall) and only one Karate Dojo.

Like you, I've been involved in aikido (I practiced very little, just once a month when some black belts get together exachanging techs, the buch consit on two aikidokas, two karatekas, one tkdoing, one budo taijutsu and two lima lamas), and did for more than a year Kenpo Karate so i recomend do some crosstraining.

I want to take aikido clases more oftehn and yes I've been thinking about judo clases too.

Manny


----------

